# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > General >  Brees parents

## Tigerlily

How come Kim and Janelle aren't Bree's parents- does anyone know? :Smile:

----------


## crystalsea

I can't remember all the ins and outs of it, but basically Bree was mistakenly swapped at birth by the hospital.  So she is not their biological child - it does become interesting in the future - theres all the debate about finding her real parents! then I think she meets them and there seems to be some issues with her mother.

----------


## babyblue

something about the nurse on duty was putting them down but hadn't put the tags on when there was an emergancy and she was called away. When she came back she couldn't remember which was which and tagged them wrongly.

----------


## Tigerlily

Thanks alot - so there is another Timmons kid out there somewhere??? :Ponder:

----------

